# Guppy patterns, colors, tail types, etc...



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm doing some research on different patterns (HB, grass, glass, snakeskin, etc), colors (platinum, red, blue, etc) and tail types (spade, pin, flag, etc). Basically, I'm making a little info-book for fun (I call it fun, shush), and I am having the worst time trying to find a GOOD picture of a veil-tailed guppy! 

Google is just not helping.
"Oh, you want 125325 unnamed guppy images?!"
"How about some delta tails!"
"Let me just blur the crap out of these ones for you."
"LOL! I was kidding, that link is broken!"
"Let's look at betta fish instead!"

...Ugh.

So far I've found some nice images of the flag, pin, delta, fan and swords... but that veil tail is just trouble. 

I'm looking for a veiltail picture that, when compared to a picture of a delta tail, you can see the difference between the two. They look pretty similar.

I'm also looking for images of 'scarf tails' (I can't tell the difference between a scarf or a flag tail. Is it the dorsal fin that gives it away?), spade tail (keep finding pin tails instead.), and the coffertail.

Another thing I'm in need of are pictures of female guppies... and not just random ones. It's so hard to tell what type of guppy the females are (at least for me, it is). I know that petsolutions.com has pictures of a few females, like the gold cobra, green cobra, red cobra, blue (is there such a thing as a plain 'blue' guppy, anyway?), and blue-variegated?

There's so many colors and patterns, it overwhelms me... but it's so much fun.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

And now I can't find a good picture of a purple moscow guppy. I keep coming up with blues or blacks, or purples with the flash making it look like the color was photoshopped... and terribly, at that.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

What are you planning to do with the book? Chances are excellent the pictures you find online are copyrighted.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

The 'book' would be completely for my own personal use, I wouldn't try to publish it in any way. It's mainly just a pile of facts and pictures, so I'm not really concerned with copyright issues.


----------

